# Open Mike Kerfuffel



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

found out last Mon. about an "Open Mike" at my local tavern (Central, Elmira, Ont)to be on Sat, (justpast.)... Old time former room mate/friend/aqquantance asks if I want to participate and play a tune with him.........having an extremely short list retinue, we agree on "Cocaine"......(I just started learning bass early May/08, and no opportunity to practise other songs)...........he even agrees to drive 10km to pick me up............spoke with him on the phone Fri. pm to re-confirm and let him know I can get there on my own and will taxi home later.........Sat. I arrive at the tavern at 8pm........entertainment about to start and no buddy...........do a meet and greet, and sign us both up.............10 ish, time to go on and no buddy...(did I mention that he rooms above the tavern?).........organizer says will fit me in with some other people, no problem..........time comes, up I go.........there's a chap with an accoustic up so I ask him if he knows "cocaine", nope, gonna do some Dylan type stuff............??????...........another chap comes up with a LP.........I ask him if he knows "cocaine"........nope..........?????.........organizer comes up........I explaine that they don't know my song........that's ok he says, they'll just be doing "C" "G" "F"........or if you want, turn the volume down and fake it........so I ended up bailing.........dang........worst is, this is my local so I got some curious looks and questions....and my bass teacher is there to play in one band.....actually not a biggie......later I'm out side for a smoke and accoustic buddy comes out and asks "what gives with the "EVH" dude they paired me with"...........actually I was honest and said his set was actually quite good as "EVH" was watching his chording and complimenting his playing.........all in all it was an awesome evening with a big turn out from London Ont way.......about 5 "full" bands and lots of intermingaling....(sp?)....met a lot of old friends, and a lot of fun new people.....the tavern was packed like sardines.......we're hoping that we will have another opportunity in the future
Gerry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Gerry...I'm impressed that you wanted to get up on stage, even if only for one song.:bow::bow:

What happened to your buddy that lives above the tavern?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I love that name ...

*Mike Kerfuffel.... and the mixups...*.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Greco........I guess I need a new buddy........this chap is very unreliable....I will get an excuse some time I suppose.........all in all it was a great evening just the same and I hope we will have another local opportunity in the future...........


----------

